# PC-Anschaffung



## deki (2. Juni 2003)

Hallo ich möcht mir nen neuen PC zusammenbasteln was haltet ihr von dieser zusammenstellung:

CPU Athlon XP 2600+, 2.133GHz, Socket A
Motherboard A7V8X,Socket A, LAN, USB 2.0
Standard-SIMM 512 MB, DDR-RAM, PC3200
Harddisk Diamondmax Plus 9,80 GB,ATA133
Grafikkarte GeForce4 Ti4200 8x, DVI, VIO

Total = 700 Euro

Alles andere wie CD - Brenner und Floppy etc. hab ich schon
Wollte wissen ob es ne besser Zusammenstellung für den gleichen Preis gibt, also zb bei der Grafikkarte gibts ne bessere für den gleichen Preis und vorallem ist es wichtig das es mit Linux gut auskommt.
Und was haltet ihr vom Mothewrboard etc. bitte Antworten


----------



## blubber (2. Juni 2003)

joa, ich find, es passt


----------



## deki (4. Juni 2003)

Hab jetzt zwei neue zussamengestellt verschieden sind nur die MOtherboard und die Grafikkarten.



1.AMD Prozessor Athlon XP 2600+ (2.13GHz) Box
  MSI Mainboard K7N2G-LISR, Socket A, FSB333
  KINGSTON DDR-RAM HyperX 512MB PC-3200, CL2 400MHz,
  MAXTOR Harddisk DiamondMax Plus 9, 80GB
  MSI Grafikkarte GeForce FX 5600-TD256 256MB DDR, AGP8x, DVI, TV-Out 

2.AMD Prozessor Athlon XP 2600+ (2.13GHz) Box
  ASUS Mainboard A7N8X-Deluxe, Socket A, FSB333
  Nvidia nForce2 SPP, 3xDDR, S-ATA133, FireWire 1394
  KINGSTON DDR-RAM HyperX 512MB PC-3200, CL2 400MHz, 
  MAXTOR Harddisk DiamondMax Plus 9, 80GB
  SAPPHIRE Grafikkarte Radeon 9500 Pro Retail 128MB DR,8xAGP,VI,TVOut


mir geht es vorallem darum welches Motherboard besser ist das von MSI ist mir persönlich lieber aber vileicht ist das ASUS doch besser und vorallem was ist mit dem Hyper-x von Kingston kann mir jemand erklären was der unterschied zu normalen DDR- Ram ist.

Kennt ihr eine Seite die sich damit beschäftigt welche Grafikkarte die besten Ergebnisse bei Games bringt. Welche würdet ihr kaufen ich bin für die GeForce weil es auch Linux unterstützung hat.


----------



## blubber (4. Juni 2003)

hi,

alle Antworten solltest du ausführlichst auf http://www.tomshardware.de erhalten. 

bye


----------



## tuxracer (24. Juni 2003)

hy ich hab Dir ein von mir aus gesehen absolut cooles board

ABIT N7F-S  

nforce2 chipset
AGP 8X
Lan 
4x USB 1.1
2x USB 2.0
Sound 5.1 mit glasfaser out
firewire
irDA
SATA Raid


kostet ca 100 -120 Euro

hat praktisch alles ausser VGA onboard und von guter Qualität
kein billigonboard


----------



## dfd1 (24. Juni 2003)

Was nützen euch 3200-Ram (400 Mhz) wenn der Prozi und das Board eh nur mit 333 Mhz Busfrequenz läuft?? 
Ich will es euch sagen: Nichts, ausser Geld zum Fenster herauswerfen.

Zur Grafikkarte:
Ich würd mir heute eine ATI 9500 Pro (und danach übertakten ) oder ATI 9800 Pro kaufen...
Nvidia ist dieses Jahr nicht so gut...
So, das war meine Meinung, aber der Rest sieht gut aus.


----------



## Fabian H (24. Juni 2003)

Der Prozi läuft sogar auf 133MHz!

Kauf dir den XP 2600+ mit 166MHz FSB und entsprechend auch 333 RAM.


----------



## dfd1 (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nuinmundo _
> *Der Prozi läuft sogar auf 133MHz!
> 
> Kauf dir den XP 2600+ mit 166MHz FSB und entsprechend auch 333 RAM. *



Du hast da wohl was verwechselt... der XP 2600+ läuft mit 333MHz FSB.
3200 Ram sind mit 400MHz Spezifiziert (max), 2700 mit 333MHz, 2100 mit 266MHz.


----------



## Fabian H (25. Juni 2003)

Nein, hab ich nicht!

Den XP 2600+ gibt es in 2 Varianten, einmal mit einem FSB von 133MHz und einmal mit 166MHz.

Der 133er hat 2130 MHz Taktrate und der 166er 2088 MHz.


Dann: Da wir es mit *D*ouble *D*ata *R*ate RAM zu tun haben, läuft der Speicher mit der doppelten Taktfrequenz des FSB. Also läuft der XP 2600+ weder mit 333MHz, noch mit 266MHz FSB!


----------



## blubber (25. Juni 2003)

> Dann: Da wir es mit Double Data Rate RAM zu tun haben, läuft der Speicher mit der doppelten Taktfrequenz des FSB. Also läuft der XP 2600+ weder mit 333MHz, noch mit 266MHz FSB!


das ist so nicht ganz korrekt.
Der Speicher (DDR hin oder her) wird exakt mit dem gleichen FSB getaktet wie die CPU, sprich, wenn man nen Athlon mit 166 Mhz FSB laufen hat, wird auch der Speicher mit 166 Mhz getaktet. DDR (wie der Name schon sagt) nutzt lediglich beide Flanken eines Taktes, und daher die Bezeichnung DDR 333 für 166 Mhz "realer" Takt.

bye


----------

